# How to Programm?



## anuplucifergamer (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello guys! So, This is my first post here! So, I want to learn programming and I don't like maths. A big problem! What should I do? I'm learning HTML right now, which kinda is easy but something like C++ is very difficult. Any good programmer out there who can give me some tips?

Thanks


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2014)

hello, this looks like a good place to start
Code Maven from Crunchzilla

it's from this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programmi...ame-maven-teach-you-how-code-build-games.html


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

anuplucifergamer said:


> Hello guys! So, This is my first post here! So,* I want to learn programming and I don't like maths.* A big problem! What should I do? I'm learning HTML right now, which kinda is easy but something like C++ is very difficult. Any good programmer out there who can give me some tips?
> 
> Thanks


In that case don't go for programming, go for design, start with HTML and CSS.


----------



## praneetsah (Feb 13, 2014)

Why don't you follow this trend/flow: HTML/HTML5 --> CSS --> PHP --> MySQL --> JS --> Ajax
and if you learn all of the above then you can create good sites. Though making Google in not possible with this much  Then just try your hands with different APIs and try to build something(popular, if possible). Then again move on and this time start learning something else such as C, Python, C# etc languages.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 14, 2014)

Right I agree. Learn PHP / .NET / Java

And believe me if you are not programming for Google / Microsoft or are into game programming / graphics programming, liking and knowing Maths is not at all necessary.

You'll find 80% of the folks in TCS, CTS, IBM, Wipro, Accenture, Infinity etc. all the big players out there doesn't know Maths or don't like Maths


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Right I agree. Learn PHP / .NET / Java
> 
> And believe me if you are not programming for Google / Microsoft or are into game programming / graphics programming, liking and knowing Maths is not at all necessary.
> 
> *You'll find 80% of the folks in TCS, CTS, IBM, Wipro, Accenture, Infinity etc. all the big players out there doesn't know Maths or don't like Maths*


Some Project Managers don't even know the technology, they are just there to manage teams etc, I met a guy here in TCS, 20yrs+ experience, manager of a very big project, yet he doesn't know the technology, nor has he ever seen the code


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> Some Project Managers don't even know the technology, they are just there to manage teams etc, I met a guy here in TCS, 20yrs+ experience, manager of a very big project, yet he doesn't know the technology, nor has he ever seen the code



Managers are never meant to know the Technology. If he has got into the post from hierarchy then it's different, but it's not a requirement for them. Architects are of same level as of Managers and get the same / better salary and they are responsible for setting up Design Patterns and all collaborating with BA Team.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2014)

Project Manager's work is to ensure that the teams under him are meeting the deadlines and/or complying with standards and requirements. He also overlooks allocation of resources and personnel if the project requires or to remove personnel due to under-performance, etc. It is not a very technical job.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Project Manager's work is to ensure that the teams under him are meeting the deadlines and/or complying with standards and requirements. He also overlooks allocation of resources and personnel if the project requires or to remove personnel due to under-performance, etc. It is not a very technical job.



Right in some cases, Project Managers and Delivery Managers are different if required. Say if 5 Team is working on same project from different location, each location have Delivery Manager tagged with it. Project Managers talk to these DM's only.

Anyway we are going offtopic. The thing is any M level person, is not at all need to be technical. If he has technical background, it's good, otherwise it doesn't matter eitherway.

And to become a developer, Maths is not at all required, if you are not going into Algorithm / Protocol / Game / OS development.

Generally people asks for Maths for Analytical skill / Problem solving skill etc. But if someone have those skills, then maths doesn't matter. He never have to solve maths except in some cases / domains.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2014)

The least you need to know is logic and truth values.


----------

